# How to remove CD changer?



## TDI_ (Sep 19, 2006)

Can somebody tell me how I can remove CD Changer from 2000 TT..


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (TDI_)*

push and hold the eject button for a few secs, it should pop out after that.


----------



## TDI_ (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (scoTT la rock)*

i dont mean the cd case, i mean the whole cd changer...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (TDI_)*

Remove rear seat bottom, remove driver's side rear seat back, remove striker pin, pull off rear side panel (easy but scary... always feels like you're going to break it.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (TDI_)*

You need to take out the entire rear, drivers side door card.
1) Start off by pulling drivers seat completely forward.
2) Put the back seats down.
3) Use a 17mm deep socket, and remove the bolt that the rear seat clips into (on the left hand side, its the striker bolt).
4) Remove the bottom of the rear seats. It just pops up. The bottom of the seat is clipped into 2 places, and all you do it pull up, and wiggle it out.
5) Remove the left rear door card. The door card is also clipped in with metal clips. Start on the bottom, and pull inwards towards the inside of the car. It might seem hard, but once you start hearing the clips pop out, your making progress.
6) Once the card is out, put it on the side of the card. You have to give some slack from the seat belt, as that is still part of the door card.
7) See the CD changer? It has a wire attached. Unclip it.
8) I didn't take out CD changer myself, but there are probably some mounting spots for it. Look for them, and unscrew it. 
9) Do steps in reverse to reinstall door card.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (Polski Ogier)*

Hmm... I'm pretty sure you have to remove the seat back as well. Correct me if I'm wrong however. I just did it and didn't see any way out of removing the seat back.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (bauch1425)*

No need to remove the back of the seat. It will just fold down all the way when you remove the bottom seat cushion. I recently did this to install my IPOD adapter.


----------



## TDI_ (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (Polski Ogier)*

3) Use a 17mm deep socket, and remove the bolt that the rear seat clips into (on the left hand side, its the striker bolt).

how do i find these bolts?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (TDI_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_* »_3) Use a 17mm deep socket, and remove the bolt that the rear seat clips into (on the left hand side, its the striker bolt).

how do i find these bolts?

Once the seat back folds down, it is the BIG SILVER bolt that the seat clips onto.... 
Not the exact one for Audi, but looks like this:


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: How to remove CD changer? (Polski Ogier)*

You need a DEEP socket. I tried probably 5 sets before finding one at Lowes the worked.


----------

